# IN WALL Subwoofers



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

I am looking to run several in my home Theater. I also have several reasons I want in wall subwoofer. Original Design had Triad IN WALLs. There is no room space for an IB, no want for box In room subwoofers. Rooms is wired for 6 in wall subwoofer locations, as well it is wired for 4 butt kickers. 

Any ideas or suggesions.

Tyler


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

For starters, it would be good to know the size of the room and also how big can the sub cabinets be. Are the sub locations "fixed" or can they be placed anywhere?

Edit. I see the room is already wired for the subs. I'll assume they are fixed locations.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Subs have to be in wall. Standard 14.5" stud to stud framing and 4.5" deep The room is 11.5 Feet by 13 Feet Deep. Raised plateform for the back two chairs. I have wiring placed for two subs in eack wall less the front wall which has three Triad In Wall silver 4 sides and rears are golds and also in wall. Room is treated. 

Thanks,

Tyler


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

How many of those 6 locations are you planning on using? Too many subs can be a problem, especially if you do any music listening – time-alignment and comb filtering and all. Which Triad are you considering? The bigger ones look more like recessed than in-wall.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello,

In wall Bronze/4 was the plan. I do have and should have mentioned 6 dedicated channels of amplification and 1 14.4 wire to each location. As well I currently have an audio control Richter scale from my old system. I was looking at a DBX driverack to process the subwoofers. 

Some of my thoughs where stay with the Triads (not bought) or look at earthquakes, JBL or Speakercraft In walls. Budget is someone of a concern now that I am at the tail end of this project.

Tyler


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

I should have added this room is just for Theater 90% movies 5% Gaming 5% TV. I listen to 2 channel at the store.

Tyler


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, let’s see... 

To start, I’m not sure why a room this small needs six subs.

Triad rates the Bronz/4 as –3 dB @ 20 Hz. That strikes me as highly optimistic for a 10” sub in an undersized cabinet.

You mention that budget is a concern. I can’t find an exact price for the /4, but the /6 lists for $1400 (presumably with the stock outboard amp). Even if the /4 is half that price (probably highly optimistic), you’re looking at a few thousand for six of them. 

I know you don’t want an in-room sub, but a single $600 SVS PB12-NSD will peel the paint off the walls of a room that size and hit a _solid_ 18 Hz. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm thinking you'd have all kinds of issues with multiple in-wall subs. Maybe one in each front corner symmetrically installed and you could possibly eq them pretty well. However, like Wayne suggest, I don't think you'll get anywhere close to what something like the single SVS sub he mentions, which can be much easier moved around for the best location.

Have you done any kind of room mode calculations for placement of these in-wall subs?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Speakerlab said:


> Any ideas or suggesions.
> Tyler


Here is one suggestion for an in-wall. http://www.rbhsound.com/si12.shtml don't think it'll compare to an in room SVS or an IB, but it'll probably do what you want and they are considerably less than the Triad's, ~$550 ea. I think.


----------

